# Broke the 1000 mile mark



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I decided back in July to buy a Road Bike (Doctors suggestion) as I kept hurting my Peraneal Tendon trying to run. Anyhow back tot he bike, I wasn't sure if i would like cycling and I bought a Boardman Hybrid Comp for £230 off Gumtree. The bike was immaculate, bought by a cycle scheme person who rode it 100 miles max as he said it hurt too much ( the razor seat) 

I have been well and truly Bitten by the MAMIL bug. The bike has been faultless but I joined a club 3 weeks ago and I have now decided that because I love Cycling I want a drop bar bike and a Carbon one to boot. My current bike weighs in @ 10.5kilo so no heavyweight. I know if I dont buy a Carbon one I will always have the itch to have one so I thought I might as well get it over and done with now. 

The bike i am looking at is the Planet X Pro carbon with Sram Force groupset. @ £1000 for a 7.6kilo carbon frame bike with this groupset is a bargin.

And before you all start telling me to buy a GIANT Not a chance. TOOOOO many of them around and I have always bucked the trend on any motorbike or car or jetski I have ever owned. I like owning something different. Another bike I fancy is the Ribble Gran Fondo but for the same money as the PX you only get tiagra. by the way you can also get the PX with Ultegra for the same 1k tag

So what I am asking is there anyone on here that has owned or owns one of these bikes what is its Pros and Cons. 

Thanks


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Not owned either of those roadies, but my first proper road bike was a Cannondale Synapse Carbon SL. Purchased a few years ago now, but picked it up as an end of line ex-demo for £1,100 with a full 105 group set. Prices have moved on a little now, but there are some good buys out there on last years models as well as the usual low mileage ones that come up on ebay.

My advice would be to try and get as many test rides as you can on different models, as the correct fit on a road bike is much more important when you start to do the longer 100mile sportive rides.

You'll certainly notice the difference in the weight if you get one sub 8kg.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Z4-35i said:


> Not owned either of those roadies, but my first proper road bike was a Cannondale Synapse Carbon SL. Purchased a few years ago now, but picked it up as an end of line ex-demo for £1,100 with a full 105 group set. Prices have moved on a little now, but there are some good buys out there on last years models as well as the usual low mileage ones that come up on ebay.
> 
> My advice would be to try and get as many test rides as you can on different models, as the correct fit on a road bike is much more important when you start to do the longer 100mile sportive rides.
> 
> You'll certainly notice the difference in the weight if you get one sub 8kg.


I have done I wee bit of research on the PX pro carbon and I know they say it flex's a bit, but for someone like me who isn't putting out 1000 watts going up hills I doubt it will ruin my ride. My idea is that this bike comes with a high end groupset weather it be Sram or Shimano and if the frame isn't up to par in a few years time I can just buy a Frameset and swap over the groupset and wheels to a new frame. Then I could look for cheap setup to turn the PX frame into a winter trainer..

But I would like to know if anyone actually has had first hand experiance of this frame


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I would also advise try before you buy. What the experts say flexes doesn't equate to what we can put through the drivechain, the wrong carbon bike can be a very rough ride. I have two carbon bikes and ine is butter smooth the other is harsh, my preference every time would be a good quality steel frame, Reynolds 853 being top of the list.


Well done on reaching 1000 miles


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

47p2 said:


> I would also advise try before you buy. What the experts say flexes doesn't equate to what we can put through the drivechain, the wrong carbon bike can be a very rough ride. I have two carbon bikes and ine is butter smooth the other is harsh, my preference every time would be a good quality steel frame, Reynolds 853 being top of the list.
> 
> Well done on reaching 1000 miles


What are your 2 rides?


----------



## Muc-Off (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I was just reading through this thread. We recently interviewed Jamie Wilkins (Deputy Editor of ProCycling magazine) and he gave some stellar advice about cycling, both competitively and for leisure. Take a look: http://muc-off.com/content/blog/525-tuesday-takeover-jamie-wilkins

Cheers


----------

